# McDonalds now selling their Big Mac sauce and others on Amazon



## Caslon (Jul 15, 2017)

Last year, only Canada was selling the 3 McDonalds sauces. The Big Mac sauce, the Fish Fillet sauce and the Chicken Sandwich sauce. Some were turning them around and selling them to USA eBay buyers for as much as $100 a bottle. Now McDonalds has made them available on Amazon for all (Imported from Canada).  

https://www.amazon.com/MCDONALDS-Sa...B06XRHNQ5V/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?tag=syndication-20


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 15, 2017)

$100 a bottle, eh? (that's my Canadian impression) 

I guess there really is a sucker born every minute because McDonald's "special sauce" isn't actually all that special. The secret has been out for a long time. In fact, here's McDonald's executive chef explaining how you can make a Big Mac at home, and he even includes the recipe for special sauce.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcu4Bj3xEyI


----------



## Caslon (Jul 15, 2017)

A squeeze bottle of their sauce in the fridge IS convenient.  I might buy some.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, if you're willing to shell out $12.66 a pop for that convenience, then by all means...


----------



## Caslon (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, if you're willing to shell out $12.66 a pop for that convenience, then by all means...



If you don't have all fixins on hand each time to make these sauces, and it stores in the fridge in a squeeze bottle, then yes I might pay those prices, lazy as I am.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone really care?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 16, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Does anyone really care?



You would be surprised several big channels on YouTube do nothing but taste test fast food. They get view numbers that I can only dream about.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 16, 2017)

Whataburger sells their amazing ketchup through Amazon, too. I haven't found it anywhere else. 

https://www.amazon.com/Whataburger-...4268&sr=8-8&keywords=ketchup+whataburger&th=1

CD


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 16, 2017)

I wish someone would bottle and sell the lime sauce Taco Bell used to put on their steak soft tacos. I've tried every copycat recipe I've found and none of them tastes as good as the real thing did.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 16, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> I wish someone would bottle and sell the lime sauce Taco Bell used to put on their steak soft tacos. I've tried every copycat recipe I've found and none of them tastes as good as the real thing did.



LOL, it just might be "artificial ingredients" they use!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 16, 2017)

powerplantop said:


> You would be surprised several big channels on YouTube do nothing but taste test fast food. They get view numbers that I can only dream about.



Is that how they earn a living or do they just have no life.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 16, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Whataburger sells their amazing ketchup through Amazon, too. I haven't found it anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Whataburger-...4268&sr=8-8&keywords=ketchup+whataburger&th=1
> 
> CD



We got the experience of whataburger on our trip out west, holy schmoly that was a big a** burger! I didn't know they used a special ketchup...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> $100 a bottle, eh? (that's my Canadian impression)
> 
> I guess there really is a sucker born every minute because McDonald's "special sauce" isn't actually all that special. The secret has been out for a long time. In fact, here's McDonald's executive chef explaining how you can make a Big Mac at home, and he even includes the recipe for special sauce.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcu4Bj3xEyI


Worth a try for my teenager, I mean he likes McDonald's, what can I say? I have to admit, I did try to make a replica with a copycat recipe before and I got the whole "ugh mom this is NOT like McDonald's!" Probably got a eye roll too  but I'll try this, looks more authentic or heck I'll buy the stuff and then he can't say it's not the same   Thanks Steve and Caslon!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 16, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Is that how they earn a living or do they just have no life.



Some of them are bring in high 6 figures. Goes to show how many people love the stuff.


----------



## Termy (Aug 24, 2021)

So that iss where it all went. Last yeer or whatever I deied or the firt time to go to McD', had a taste for a big mac. Well it was disappointing, small meat, small everything and on top of that all it had was mayo, not sauce. 

I'll see them in ten years. 

T


----------

